# iPhone 4s?



## Jupp007 (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir ein neues Handy kaufen soll. 
Ich finde das iPhone 4s recht interessant, mich stört nur der Bildschirm, der im Vergleich mit anderen Handys "klein" ist. Ist das 4s schnell und hat man lange damit Spaß? Ich tendiere zum 4S, da der Wertverlust bei Apple Produkten nach 2-3 Jahren nicht sehr enorm ist, außerdem finde ich Siri und die Kamera sehr gut.
Ich habe mir schon das S2 angeguckt und mich stört, dass es mit einem Vertrag nur 5 Euro billiger ist, deshalb finde ich das iPhone besser.

Was meint ihr, ist das 4S ein Zukunftsicheres Handy mit dem viel Spaß haben wird? Und ist der Bildschirm für Internet undso ausreichend?


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Dezember 2011)

Hast du schon mal an das neue Nexus gedacht? Hat Android 4.0! Ich persönlich hasse IPhones ohne ende. Mein SGS mit CustomRom sieht einfach klasse aus und ist viel übersichtlicher. Schau dir einfach mal ein paar Videos zum Nexus an und allgemein mal Android handys mit Custom Roms.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt nur einen Grund für ein iPhone 4S, nämlich den, dass du ein Markenopfer sein willst.

Die Kamera ist NICHT die Beste, wie es in der Werbung immer gesagt wird. Selbst die Bildbearbeitung kann ich auch. Siri hat Android, udn selbst Windows Phone, schon seit 2 Jahren. Der Unterschied ist der, dass der Müll nicht antwortet, sondern einfach tut was es soll.
Billiger ist das S2 auf jeden Fall mit Vertrag. Mein Sensation hab ich einen Monat nach Release bei der Vodafone mit dem Allnet 100 Internet für 30 Taler bekommen, also für so einen kleinen Vertrag schon ziemlich billig.

Und nein, Internetspaß wirst du mit dem Iphone nicht haben, spätestens wenn du versuchst diese Seite hier aufzurufen, der Eierbecher kann kein Flash und die Alfaseite ist wie viele andere komplett in Flash.

mfg Marcel


----------



## turbosnake (4. Dezember 2011)

Android 4.0 hat atm aber auch noch kein Flash, das wird erst noch kommen!


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. Dezember 2011)

Aber Gingerbread und Honeycomb haben es und Ice Cream Sandwich wird es auch noch bekommen, spätestens durch die Community, wenn Adobe das mit der Handyversion wirklich durchzieht. Das iPhone jedoch nie, da bin ich mir sicher, und das nur weil Jobs meinte, dass sie es nicht brauchen und nicht zugeben will, dass sie es hätten können MÜSSEN. Die neuerungen in iOS5 gibt es alle schon bei Android: Interaktiver Lockscreen (HTC Sense 3.0), herunterziehbare Statusleiste (seit Android 1.5), Sprachsteuerung (seit Android 2.2), Kabellose Synchronisation (seit Android 1.6). Und ich bin mir sicher, sollte Apple JEMALS Flash besitzen, werden sie in der Werbung sagen, dass es das erste Handy mit Adobe Flash ist und die Android-Jünger werden sich wieder ins Koma lachen.
Kurz: Kein iPhone, damit wirst du nicht glücklich, es sei denn du hattest vorher ein Nokia Classic.

mfg Marcel


----------



## DAEF13 (4. Dezember 2011)

Jupp007 schrieb:


> Ich finde das iPhone 4s recht interessant, mich stört nur der Bildschirm, der im Vergleich mit anderen Handys "klein" ist.



Das Display mag ja im Vergleich zu anderen Smartphones klein sein, aber probier es einfach mal selbst aus.
Ich wüsste nicht warum man ein größeres Display bräuchte - die Pixeldichte ist immer noch ungeschlagen und tippen lässt es sich damit auch sehr gut.



> Ist das 4s schnell und hat man lange damit Spaß?


Ja es ist sehr schnell und Spaß macht es auch, jenachdem, was man als Spaß ansieht



> Ich tendiere zum 4S, da der Wertverlust bei Apple Produkten nach 2-3 Jahren nicht sehr enorm ist


Für das 2Jahre alte 3GS bekommt man noch ca. 250€, Apple Geräte gelten als recht Wertstabil.



> außerdem finde ich Siri und die Kamera sehr gut.


Das mag stimmen, aber soo oft braucht man Siri im normalfall auch nicht, zumindest in der Öffentlichkeit



> Ich habe mir schon das S2 angeguckt und mich stört, dass es mit einem Vertrag nur 5 Euro billiger ist, deshalb finde ich das iPhone besser.


Probier am besten mal Ice Cream Sandwich und iOS5 aus und beurteile selbst, was dir besser gefällt.
iOS ist ja quasi Idiotensicher, während man bei Ansroid sehr viel verändern kann.



> Was meint ihr, ist das 4S ein Zukunftsicheres Handy mit dem viel Spaß haben wird?


Ich denke mal, 3 Jahre wird es Softwareupdates bekommen und gute Apps gibt es massig.



> Und ist der Bildschirm für Internet undso ausreichend?


Ja.
Das ist aber auch geschmackssache.

€dit: Ach wie objektiv hier wieder einige sind, klar das iPhone ist der größte Schrott und nur was für Markenopfer
@TE: Lass dir nichts einreden, 99% aller Seiten laufen auch ohne Flash.


Um mal ein paar Dinge richtigzustellen, das iPhone 3GS konnte mit iPhoneOS 3 schon Sprachsteuerung, das war Mitte 2009 und da gab es Froyo noch garnicht.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. Dezember 2011)

Das Display mag ja im Vergleich zu anderen Smartphones klein sein, aber probier es einfach mal selbst aus.
Ich wüsste nicht warum man ein größeres Display bräuchte - die Pixeldichte ist immer noch ungeschlagen und tippen lässt es sich damit auch sehr gut.

Spätestens wenn du mal ein größeres Display hattest, weißt du wieso. Großer hat bis auf den Platz nur Vorteile. Und die Pixeldichte wurde schon geschlagen, ein paar unbekanntere Firmen gehen schon auf Full HD auf 4.5" los und das ist dichter. Aber wers braucht...

Ja es ist sehr schnell und Spaß macht es auch, jenachdem, was man als Spaß ansieht 

Als Spaß sehe ich unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten an. Wenn ich jedoch daran denke, dass der Screen, der nach der Ersteinrichtung kommt sich nie ändern wird, wärs mir nach 4 Wochen schon langweilig. An der Geschwindigkeit kann man nichts sagen, akutuelle Androiden sind genauso schnell und den Apple-Benchmarks darf man nicht glauben, sonst macht man sich zum Idioten.

Für das 2Jahre alte 3GS bekommt man noch ca. 250€, Apple Geräte gelten als recht Wertstabil. 

Tatsache, liegt aber sehr am Namen.

Das mag stimmen, aber soo oft braucht man Siri im normalfall auch nicht, zumindest in der Öffentlichkeit 

Selbst Zuhause wirds nervig. Ich hab nur einmal mit meinem Sensation gesprochen und das nur um meiner Schwester zu zeigen, dass wir auch eine Art Siri haben.

Probier am besten mal Ice Cream Sandwich und iOS5 aus und beurteile selbst, was dir besser gefällt. 
iOS ist ja quasi Idiotensicher, während man bei Ansroid sehr viel verändern kann.

Wenn man aber die Brain.exe benutzt, kann auch bei Android nichts schief gehen. Bei iOS auch nicht, aber bei iTunes. Einmal falsch synchronisiert und die Musik ist weg...für immer! Da kann man nur noch auf Backups oder Undelete-Tolls hoffen.

Ich denke mal, 3 Jahre wird es Softwareupdates bekommen und gute Apps gibt es massig. 

Apps gibt es bei Android mehr, zwar auch mehr Müll, aber was wichtig ist haben beide Systeme. Kaufentscheidung sollte das nicht mehr sein. Updates machen das iPhone aber spürbar langsamer. ich sag nur: "iOS4 aufm 3G". Wenn es bei Android nix mehr gibt, gibts immernoch Custom ROMs.

Ja. 
Das ist aber auch geschmackssache.

Zuhause reicht es wohl, in der Öffentlichkeit aber oft nicht, da man DER GERÄT dann weiter weg hält.


----------



## DAEF13 (4. Dezember 2011)

Das Display mag ja im Vergleich zu anderen Smartphones klein sein, aber probier es einfach mal selbst aus.
Ich wüsste nicht warum man ein größeres Display bräuchte - die Pixeldichte ist immer noch ungeschlagen und tippen lässt es sich damit auch sehr gut.

Spätestens wenn du mal ein größeres Display hattest, weißt du wieso. Großer hat bis auf den Platz nur Vorteile. Und die Pixeldichte wurde schon geschlagen, ein paar unbekanntere Firmen gehen schon auf Full HD auf 4.5" los und das ist dichter. Aber wers braucht...


_Ich_ brauche/will kein größeres Display an einem Smartphone, dafür hab ich ein iPad. Was der TE braucht kannst weder du, noch ich erraten.

Ja es ist sehr schnell und Spaß macht es auch, jenachdem, was man als Spaß ansieht 

Als Spaß sehe ich unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten an. Wenn ich jedoch daran denke, dass der Screen, der nach der Ersteinrichtung kommt sich nie ändern wird, wärs mir nach 4 Wochen schon langweilig. An der Geschwindigkeit kann man nichts sagen, akutuelle Androiden sind genauso schnell und den Apple-Benchmarks darf man nicht glauben, sonst macht man sich zum Idioten.

Ich hatte vorher das Ur-Galaxy, ein wahres "Scheißteil", _mir_ macht das Modden an einem Smartphone keinen Spaß; es muss einfach funktionieren.
Auch hier gilt: "Was will der TE"

Für das 2Jahre alte 3GS bekommt man noch ca. 250€, Apple Geräte gelten als recht Wertstabil. 

Tatsache, liegt aber sehr am Namen.

Und darum zählt es nicht, oder was?

Das mag stimmen, aber soo oft braucht man Siri im normalfall auch nicht, zumindest in der Öffentlichkeit 

Selbst Zuhause wirds nervig. Ich hab nur einmal mit meinem Sensation gesprochen und das nur um meiner Schwester zu zeigen, dass wir auch eine Art Siri haben.

Nö, Zuhause stell ich mir öfter mal nen Wecker oder Timer oder frag nach dem Wetter.
Was auch praktisch ist, man kann's einfach mit der Freisprecheinrichtung koppeln und darüber die SMS's "einlabern".
Geht mit Android zwar auch teilweise, aber du musst bedenken, Siri ist noch Beta und bekommt noch sehr viele zusätzliche Funktionen.

Probier am besten mal Ice Cream Sandwich und iOS5 aus und beurteile selbst, was dir besser gefällt. 
iOS ist ja quasi Idiotensicher, während man bei Ansroid sehr viel verändern kann.

Wenn man aber die Brain.exe benutzt, kann auch bei Android nichts schief gehen. Bei iOS auch nicht, aber bei iTunes. Einmal falsch synchronisiert und die Musik ist weg...für immer! Da kann man nur noch auf Backups oder Undelete-Tolls hoffen.

Wenn man die Brain.exe benutzt schätzt man die Möglichkeit, ohne komplizierte Einrichtung oder tausende Zusatzprogramme alles Syncen zu können.
Sagen wir mal so - Geschmackssache, ok? Mir fehlte das früher doch schon erheblich...

Ich denke mal, 3 Jahre wird es Softwareupdates bekommen und gute Apps gibt es massig. 

Apps gibt es bei Android mehr, zwar auch mehr Müll, aber was wichtig ist haben beide Systeme. Kaufentscheidung sollte das nicht mehr sein. Updates machen das iPhone aber spürbar langsamer. ich sag nur: "iOS4 aufm 3G". Wenn es bei Android nix mehr gibt, gibts immernoch Custom ROMs.

Das 3G basiert auf den 2G und das war wie wir alle wissen eine Speicherkrücke - das wird selbst mit dem 3GS nicht so schnell passieren, da dies schon deutlich mehr Reserven hatte.

Ja. 
Das ist aber auch geschmackssache.

Zuhause reicht es wohl, in der Öffentlichkeit aber oft nicht, da man DER GERÄT dann weiter weg hält.

Im Bus kann ich DER GERÄT auch auf dem Schoß liegen lassen und Websiten lesen - dazu gibt es den Reader, der nebenbei auch alle Arten von nerviger Werbung ausblendet


Aber um dem TE zu helfen - probier es selbst aus, hier bekommst du keine Objektiveberatung - es artet eh wieder in einen FB-Krieg aus


----------



## TFTP100 (4. Dezember 2011)

Bin ich eigentlichder einzige der oled displays nich mag? Die weißwerte sind total graus weil ich zumindest da immer so n rahmen um helle pixel sehe, ich könnt damit nich arbeiten... 
Aber nur für internet und browsen ist ein iphone nichts weil das display wirklich zu klein ist. Es gibt aber viele Apps die sich dann aber auf dem display handlicher und allg schöner bedienen lassen.


----------



## DAEF13 (4. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlichder einzige der oled displays nich mag? Die weißwerte sind total graus weil ich zumindest da immer so n rahmen um helle pixel sehe, ich könnt damit nich arbeiten...



Naja, die schwarzwerte sind dafür 1A 



> Aber nur für internet und browsen ist ein iphone nichts weil das display wirklich zu klein ist. Es gibt aber viele Apps die sich dann aber auf dem display handlicher und allg schöner bedienen lassen.



Das klingt immer so, als wenn es unmöglich wäre, damit zu surfen - für ne normale Nutzung ist's total i.O., worauf schreib ich denn grade?


----------



## TFTP100 (4. Dezember 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, die schwarzwerte sind dafür 1A
> 
> Das klingt immer so, als wenn es unmöglich wäre, damit zu surfen - für ne normale Nutzung ist's total i.O., worauf schreib ich denn grade?



Also ich kann damit nich gescheit surfen. Ich hätte auch kein bock mich immer z.b bei chip anzumelden zu müssen. Abee mit der pcgh app geht alles super. Ich hab ja nicht gesagt dass schreiben nicht gut geht...
Die schwarzwerte sind mir nicht so wichtig wie die schärfe ud das weiß..
Außerdem sind bis jetzt alle android verpixelt gegen das iphone!


----------



## Mistadon (4. Dezember 2011)

> Außerdem sind bis jetzt alle android verpixelt gegen das iphone!


Gegen die Auflösung im Kino ist Full-HD auch verpixelt.  Ists dir schonmal aufgefallen?


Die höhere Pixeldichte beim iPhone ist wirklich schön, aber  fällt nur auf wenn man sehr genau hinschaut. 

Ich persönlich habe das SGS2 und es war eine der besten Entscheidungen die ich getroffen habe. Top Handy, kann ich nur empfehlen! Ich finde so große Bildschirme super, macht riesen Spaß und ist super leicht.
Ich hatte das 4S bisher kaum in der Hand und habe es nicht wirklich getestet, aber es ist sicherlich ein sehr gutes Handy.

An deiner Stelle würde ich beide Handys ausführlich testen. Zudem solltest du wissen was genau du willst. 
Willst du dein Handy


komplett selbst gestalten
die Dateien selbst verwalten (also ganz selbst)
nichts wie iTunes benutzen
aus einer Vielzahl von Widgets auswählen, die die Bedienung stark vereinfachen
Dann nimm das SGS2 (oder zieh das Galaxy Nexus S in Erwägung! Ein unschlagbar gutes Handy. www.google.de/nexus)
Btw. ich benutze für Synchronisation Allway Sync, das ist sehr praktisch. Damit kann ich alle Bilder, Videos, Musik etc. sehr einfach verwalten und trotzdem alles selbst bestimmen (in welchen Ordner z.B.).



Willst du dein Handy:


ein klein wenig simpler
deine Musik und Filme nicht selbst verwalten sondern es einem Programm überlassen
einen etwas besseren Support genießen
etwas zuverlässigere Updates bekommen
dein Handy weniger individuell gestalten
Dann hol dir das 4S.


Solange du nicht ohne zu Überlegen wählst machst du bei keinem der beiden Handys einen Fehler. Es sind beides sehr gute Handys. Keins ist perfekt und beide haben ihre Macken. Sie sind grundverschieden.


----------



## TFTP100 (4. Dezember 2011)

Mistadon schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen die Auflösung im Kino ist Full-HD auch verpixelt.  Ists dir schonmal aufgefallen?
> 
> Die höhere Pixeldichte beim iPhone ist wirklich schön, aber  fällt nur auf wenn man sehr genau hinschaut.
> 
> ...



Ja full hd ist verpixelt! Ich haette mir besser n 22 anstatt 24 " holen sollen :C
 Ich bin ja immernoch der meinung ios ist ausgereifter als android...


----------



## Infin1ty (4. Dezember 2011)

Hört auf euch zu bashen, führt doch eh zu nichts. Und der TE hat auch nichts davon.

@TE: 
Wenn du einfach nur ein Smartphone was immer 100 % läuft (solange iTunes nicht failt)
und dir Flash, Widgets, Live Wallpaper, mehr Nutzerfreiheit, Custom Roms, Root und ein offener Market
egal sind, greif zum 4S. Ansonsten klar Android Handy.


----------



## TFTP100 (4. Dezember 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:
			
		

> Hört auf euch zu bashen, führt doch eh zu nichts. Und der TE hat auch nichts davon.
> 
> @TE:
> Wenn du einfach nur ein Smartphone was immer 100 % läuft (solange iTunes nicht failt)
> ...



Der krieg ist doch völlig normal wenn apple auf samsung trifft?
iTunes failt aber des öfteren, wobei es immernoch besser als kies ist....


----------



## turbosnake (4. Dezember 2011)

Warum sagt hier keiner was von HTC?
Die sind vom Material eher vergleichbar mit Apple, als Samsug.


----------



## Iceananas (4. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> iTunes failt aber des öfteren, wobei es immernoch besser als kies ist....


 
Mit dem Unterschied, dass Kies kein Muss ist, um das Handy gescheit zu benuitzen. iTunes allerdings schon.


----------



## ile (4. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich eigentlichder einzige der oled displays nich mag? Die weißwerte sind total graus weil ich zumindest da immer so n rahmen um helle pixel sehe, ich könnt damit nich arbeiten...
> Aber nur für internet und browsen ist ein iphone nichts weil das display wirklich zu klein ist. Es gibt aber viele Apps die sich dann aber auf dem display handlicher und allg schöner bedienen lassen.



Nein, du bist nicht der einzige. Ich mag den Kram auch nicht. zum Glück ist HTC mit slcd am Markt.


----------



## Burn_out (5. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> ....
> Ich bin ja immernoch der meinung ios ist ausgereifter als android...


 
Ich auch. Ich habe seit ca 2 Monaten das SGS2 und weis inzwischen was man an Apple hat, drum werde ich wechseln. 

Ich bin auch keiner der viel an Handys rumbastelt ich will nur das es funktioniert. Was mich persönlich noch genervt hat war, dass man Apps im Samsung Store nur per KK Karte kaufen kann, teilweise geht es, dass man die Kosten über einen Vertrag ableistet( habe aber keinen Vertrag). Für den Applestore gibt es extra Guthabenkaten, oder mann kann auf verschiedene Arten bezahlen.  Dazu kommt das es einfach soviel Schund gibt in dem Android Store. Apple mag zwar alles überwachen, aber damit ist auch eine gewisse Qualität gegeben. 

Was die Größe angeht ist das Geschmacksache. Ich finde 4" wären ideal, denn es ist immernoch ein Smartphone und kein Tablet.


----------



## Betschi (5. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Außerdem sind bis jetzt alle android verpixelt gegen das iphone!



Einer der dümmsten Sätze, den ich heute gelesen habe. Es ist ja nicht so, das das Nexus eine 720p Auflösung hat, die an das iPhone rankommt


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

> Zitat von TFTP100
> Außerdem sind bis jetzt alle android verpixelt gegen das iphone!
> Einer der dümmsten Sätze, den ich heute gelesen habe. Es ist ja nicht so, das das Nexus eine 720p Auflösung hat, die an das iPhone rankommt



Jaa also 10 ppi mehr oder weniger, sieht eigentlich niemand Außerdem kann man das HTC S XL bewundern und sagen, wie schaffen die es mit 199 ppi trotzdem ein relativ scharfes display herzustellen? Außerdem finde ich das Display vom Sensation oder IPhone einfach künstlich, alles ist so platisch dargestellt...



> h auch. Ich habe seit ca 2 Monaten das SGS2 und weis inzwischen was man an Apple hat, drum werde ich wechseln.
> 
> Ich bin auch keiner der viel an Handys rumbastelt ich will nur das es funktioniert. Was mich persönlich noch genervt hat war, dass man Apps im Samsung Store nur per KK Karte kaufen kann, teilweise geht es, dass man die Kosten über einen Vertrag ableistet( habe aber keinen Vertrag). Für den Applestore gibt es extra Guthabenkaten, oder mann kann auf verschiedene Arten bezahlen. Dazu kommt das es einfach soviel Schund gibt in dem Android Store. Apple mag zwar alles überwachen, aber damit ist auch eine gewisse Qualität gegeben.
> 
> Was die Größe angeht ist das Geschmacksache. Ich finde 4" wären ideal, denn es ist immernoch ein Smartphone und kein Tablet.



Genau das gleiche habe ich mir auch gedacht und gesagt, ach komm ich hab kb mehr auf diese Spielerreien, ich will das es funktioniert und habe kurzerhand mein sgs 1 verkauft und mir ein Omnia7 geholt, die schlechteste entscheidung meines lebens, was bringt mir dieses System wenn ich nach 2 Tagen alles gesehen habe??? Außerdem muss man immer alles öffnen um etwas zu sehen, bei Android sieht man alles auf dem homescreen. Desweiteren läuft Android inzwischen perfekt und idiotensicher, selbst mein opa, der 80 ist kommt mit einem SGS sehr gut zurecht

Und zu der Sache mit den Screens, 1.Stimmt es nicht das die Geräte einen Graustich haben, seit der neuen Technologie im S2 geibt es das nicht mehr und bei den anderen Screens hat man höchstens mal einen feinen fabrstich, der nur im direkten vergleich mit anderen Geräten auffällt. Und dafür ist der SChwarzwert das schönste, was ich je gesehen habe, wenn ihr einen FIlm schaut ist das einfach nur Traum


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Dezember 2011)

Betschi schrieb:
			
		

> Einer der dümmsten Sätze, den ich heute gelesen habe. Es ist ja nicht so, das das Nexus eine 720p Auflösung hat, die an das iPhone rankommt



Kommt sie nicht!

Und ich sehe auch beim iphone pixel von wegen 10ppi hin oder her...
Ja filme mim note sin schon ganz gut aber internet, wo fast alles weiß ist, -> grausam
Ja ich sag ja dass ich das display zu klein finde für inet. Fuer spiele auch aber normale blogs als apps sind perfekt genauso wie casusl games...


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2011)

Und warum nicht?


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum nicht?



Ich hab beim ersten blick aufs nexus s pixel gesehen und es ist deutlich verpixelter...
.... Beim iphone von normalem abstand sehe ich wenigstens keine...


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

> Ich hab beim ersten blick aufs nexus s pixel gesehen und es ist deutlich verpixelter...
> .... Beim iphone von normalem abstand sehe ich wenigstens keine...


Nexus S ist ja kein wunder, da haben wir eine Pixeldichte von 240 ppi


----------



## hydro (5. Dezember 2011)

> ein klein wenig simpler
> deine Musik und Filme nicht selbst verwalten sondern es einem Programm überlassen
> einen etwas besseren Support genießen
> etwas zuverlässigere Updates bekommen
> dein Handy weniger individuell gestalten


naja etwas untertrieben... deutlich besserer Support, deutlich zuverlässigere Updates, und bis auf Klingeltöne und Hintergrundbilder keine individualität! Aber dafür gibts ja die bunten Bumper und einen Batterie Bug. 
Mit deinem letzten Satz hast du allerdings völlig recht, bleibt nur Fraglich ob man für technisch gleichwertige Handys so eine Preisdifferenz zahlen möchte.



> Ich hab beim ersten blick aufs nexus s pixel gesehen und es ist deutlich verpixelter...
> .... Beim iphone von normalem abstand sehe ich wenigstens keine...


Da bin ich mir völlig sicher, dass du das hast...

Btw. ich will auch kein 4" Display... ich freu mich schon falls iPhone 5 und 6 mit 4" kommen sollten -.-


----------



## Iceananas (5. Dezember 2011)

was mache für adleraugen haben... sind mit 720p auf 4,5" nicht zufrieden


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann schon bei 540x960 auf 4,3" nix mehr an Pixeln erkennen, von daher glaube ich euch nicht, wenn ihr sagt, dass ihr beim ersten Blick auf das Nexus mit 4,65" 720x1280 schon Pixel seht. ja, wenn ich einen 20x20-Sniley auf Full-HD strecke, erkenn ich auch Pixel.  <--Streckt ihn.

mfg Marcel


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

> Ich kann schon bei 540x960 auf 4,3" nix mehr an Pixeln erkennen, von daher glaube ich euch nicht, wenn ihr sagt, dass ihr beim ersten Blick auf das Nexus mit 4,65" 720x1280 schon Pixel seht. ja, wenn ich einen 20x20-Sniley auf Full-HD strecke, erkenn ich auch Pixel.  <--Streckt ihn.



Völlig richtig, ich habe verdammt gute augen und man kann machen was man möchte man sieht auf den ersten blick keine pixel!


----------



## dertobiii (5. Dezember 2011)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einen Grund für ein iPhone 4S, nämlich den, dass du ein Markenopfer sein willst.
> 
> Die Kamera ist NICHT die Beste, wie es in der Werbung immer gesagt wird. Selbst die Bildbearbeitung kann ich auch. Siri hat Android, udn selbst Windows Phone, schon seit 2 Jahren. Der Unterschied ist der, dass der Müll nicht antwortet, sondern einfach tut was es soll.
> Billiger ist das S2 auf jeden Fall mit Vertrag. Mein Sensation hab ich einen Monat nach Release bei der Vodafone mit dem Allnet 100 Internet für 30 Taler bekommen, also für so einen kleinen Vertrag schon ziemlich billig.
> ...


 teilweise richtig. ich habe den ipod touch 4 auf ios 5, und das browsen macht bei weitem mehr spass als auf meinem sgs2. zudem finde ich, das das sgs2 aufgrund seiner extremen dünne (!) nicht gut in der hand liegt. iphone 4s finde ich dagegen viel besser, auch wenn der bildschi kleiner ist.
flash ist auch ein aussterbendes argument, denn es geht sowieso alles immer mehr in richtig html5, was flash ablöst und soweit ich weiss auch auf ios5 läuft.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum sagt hier keiner was von HTC?
> Die sind vom Material eher vergleichbar mit Apple, als Samsug.


absolut. wobei mein sgs2 jetz net wirklich "schlecht" verarbeitet ist


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

> teilweise richtig. ich habe den ipod touch 4 auf ios 5, und das browsen macht bei weitem mehr spass als auf meinem sgs2. zudem finde ich, das das sgs2 aufgrund seiner extremen dünne (!) nicht gut in der hand liegt. iphone 4s finde ich dagegen viel besser, auch wenn der bildschi kleiner ist.
> flash ist auch ein aussterbendes argument, denn es geht sowieso alles immer mehr in richtig html5, was flash ablöst und soweit ich weiss auch auf ios5 läuft.



Ahh ja also 1. der ipod touch laggt mit io5 ziehmlich hart. Sagt was ihr wollt aber das ist so! Wenn auch nur feine microruckler. Jaa for schure macht surfen auf nem kleinen bildschrim spaß, ich hab will eigentlich kein Handy unter 4,5 " weil das einfach viel mehr spaß macht Also ich hab im Moment WP7 und vorher Android...Ich vermisse flash!! traurig ohne flash leben zu können.



> Warum sagt hier keiner was von HTC?
> Die sind vom Material eher vergleichbar mit Apple, als Samsug.
> absolut. wobei mein sgs2 jetz net wirklich "schlecht" verarbeitet ist



HTC mag vielleicht ein nettes Handy ran, aber ich seh da einfach keine chance wenn die Kamera und die Sprachqualität nicht verbessert wird, außerdem sieht sense ganz nett aus aber durch die grauen button wirkt es sehr altmodisch....und es ist eine schande zu sagen dass das S2 nicht gut verarbeitet ist...das ist wirklich perfektion nicht wie bei Apple und HTC etc...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (5. Dezember 2011)

Dass das SGS2 eigentlich zu dünn ist streitet ja auch keiner ab. Deshalb kann ich das Teil ja auch nicht mein Eigen nennen. Aber es würde mich interessieren wieso du findest, dass es auf dem iPod besser ist als auf dem SGS2 (wenn man von der Dünne absieht). Argumente gibt es wenn ich jetzt mal überlege nämlich nicht wirklich. Auf größeren Screens kann man besser browsen, da:
- weniger gezommt werden muss.
- die Schrift meist größer ist, wo wie wieder bei 1 wären.
Aufm Tablet oder HomePC surft es sich doch auch besser als aufm handy, oder?

Dass Flash immer weniger ein Argument wird, leuchtet mir ein. Aber noch ist Flash eine Voraussetzung für ein unbeschränktes Surfen, da vieles so (noch) nicht machbar ist und ich würde mal sagen, dass das auch noch 1,5 - 2 Jahre so anhält, bis wirklich die wenigsten Seiten mit Flash laufen. YouTube läuft ja inzwischen schon auf HTML5, Apps in Facebook aber noch nicht und auch viele Homepages von Unternehmen, wie die Alfa--Seite werden noch ihre zeit bis auf den Umstieg auf HTML5 brauchen. Außerdem: Geschwindigkeit und Ressourcen ist seit Flash 11 kein Argument mehr, da hat sich echt viel getan und jeder halbwegs moderne Rechner hat nen Dualcore, während Flash 11 nur noch nen ARM Singlecore braucht, um auch HD flüssig abzuspielen.

Und ja, HTC sollte man eher mit Apple vergleichen, da Aluminium und Glas vs "Hart"Plastik doch ziemlich unfair ist. Bis auf das Evo 3D sind alle High-End-HTCs aus gebürstetem Aluminium + Gummi für den Grip. Und beim Evo 3D sollte es sich bei 170g egentlich von selbst erklären wieso Plasik zum Einsatz kam. Ich mal zwar schwere Handys, aber 200g wären dann doch zuviel.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

> Dass das SGS2 eigentlich zu dünn ist streitet ja auch keiner ab


Zu dünn Oo wie kann ein Handy zu dünn sein? Das HTC finde ich wenn man beide gleichztzeitig in der Hand hällt viel unpraktischer....



> Und ja, HTC sollte man eher mit Apple vergleichen, da Aluminium und Glas vs "Hart"Plastik doch ziemlich unfair ist. Bis auf das Evo 3D sind alle High-End-HTCs aus gebürstetem Aluminium + Gummi für den Grip. Und beim Evo 3D sollte es sich bei 170g egentlich von selbst erklären wieso Plasik zum Einsatz kam. Ich mal zwar schwere Handys, aber 200g wären dann doch zuviel.


Also ich persönlich bin der meinung, dass Glas welches apple verwendet kann man genauso gut mit dem eines billigen Android Gerätes vergleichen (freundlich ausgedrückt) Und Metall ist nicht hochwertiger warum sagt ihr das alle? Ich finde das S2 sieht bei weitem hochwertiger und buisses mäßiger aus


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (5. Dezember 2011)

Hä? Also ich finde wohl, dass es auch zu dünn geht, denn irgendwann ist das Maß voll. RAZR mit 7mm, ich glaub es hackt. Das ist fast die Hälfte von meinem Sensation, fehlt noch ein halber Millimeter.

Hochwertig wirkt das iPhone aber, das stimmt. Aber hochwerig an sich ist es gerade wegen dem Glas nicht mehr. Einmal runtergefallen und man hat gewaltig Pech. Garantie ist durch Eigenverschuldung weg und selbst reparieren kann noch längst nicht jeder.

Was ich aber am meisten nicht verstehen kann, ist die Tatsache, dass für dich das S2 hochwertiger als das Sensation aussieht. Das hab ich ja selbst vom Fanboy noch nicht gehört.


----------



## HAWX (5. Dezember 2011)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Hä? Also ich finde wohl, dass es auch zu dünn geht, denn irgendwann ist das Maß voll. RAZR mit 7mm, ich glaub es hackt. Das ist fast die Hälfte von meinem Sensation, fehlt noch ein halber Millimeter.
> 
> Hochwertig wirkt das iPhone aber, das stimmt. Aber hochwerig an sich ist es gerade wegen dem Glas nicht mehr. Einmal runtergefallen und man hat gewaltig Pech. Garantie ist durch Eigenverschuldung weg und selbst reparieren kann noch längst nicht jeder.



Ja mein iPhone ist mir auch fast zu dünn. Das würde etwas dicker besser in der Hand liegen.

Aber das mit dem Hinfallen ist imo Unfug. Es benutzen auch andere Hersteller Glas fürs Display die genau so kaputt gehen können. Da ist Apple nicht allein.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (5. Dezember 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Aber das mit dem Hinfallen ist imo Unfug. Es benutzen auch andere Hersteller Glas fürs Display die genau so kaputt gehen können. Da ist Apple nicht allein.


 
Welcher Hersteller benutzt denn kein Glas? 

Was ich meinte ist, dass das Ding vorne und hinten so ungünstig in Glas gefasst ist, dass, egal wie es aufkommt, es auf diesem Glas landet. Was das bedeutet, sollte dann klar sein. Einmal von Brusthöhe wegen viel Trouble in der Innenstadt aufn Asphalt gefallen und man kann die Scherben aufsammeln.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2011)

Das SGS II ist aus meiner Sicht nicht zu dünn, aber das Razr ist mir viel zu dünn.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

> Hä? Also ich finde wohl, dass es auch zu dünn geht, denn irgendwann ist das Maß voll. RAZR mit 7mm, ich glaub es hackt. Das ist fast die Hälfte von meinem Sensation, fehlt noch ein halber Millimeter.


Auch das Razr finde ich nicht zu dünn 



> Was ich aber am meisten nicht verstehen kann, ist die Tatsache, dass für dich das S2 hochwertiger als das Sensation aussieht. Das hab ich ja selbst vom Fanboy noch nicht gehört.



http://img4.magnus.de/Samsung-Galaxy-S2-vs-HTC-Sensation-f557x334-ffffff-C-321301af-46705994.jpg  welches sieht edler aus? Eindeutig das S2 aufgrund von reiner eleganten schlichheit, das sensation ist viel zu strange^^ Samsung ist understatement



> Welcher Hersteller benutzt denn kein Glas?



Die frage ist nur was für glas, das IPhone hat glas welches bei -7 grad springt^^


----------



## zøtac (5. Dezember 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Hört auf euch zu bashen, führt doch eh zu nichts. Und der TE hat auch nichts davon.
> 
> @TE:
> Wenn du einfach nur ein Smartphone was immer 100 % läuft (solange iTunes nicht failt)
> ...


 Also mein Android Handy läuft auch immer 100% 
Und wenn man mal von der Stabilität aus geht sind Apple Handys sehr sehr viel Anfälliger als Android Handys.
Und HTC hat bei den Androids immernoch die beste Verarbeitung. Ne gute Kamera hat kein Smartphone, und das iPhone hat ne SE Kamera, von daher ist es unfug zu sagen es wäre die beste, SE Handys ham nämlich die selbe


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

> Also mein Android Handy läuft auch immer 100%
> Und wenn man mal von der Stabilität aus geht sind Apple Handys sehr sehr viel Anfälliger als Android Handys.



Jaa die sind alle sehr stabil inzwischen, gibt eig nichts mehr zu meckern


----------



## NexusEXE (5. Dezember 2011)

Blackberry wäe wirklich auch ne gelungene alternative...


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Dezember 2011)

Sehen die Leute die keine pixel sehen können denn auch auf dem ipad keine pixel? Wenn ja solltet ihr euch schon mal ne brille kaufen?!
Also ich bleib bei meinen 320ppi und das nexus s kommt nicht ans iphone ran!
Offtopic* Den sony a65sucher mit der ipad auflösung auf 1,3cm sollte ich mir aber mal anschauen...


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

> 320ppi und das nexus s kommt nicht ans iphone ran!



Die kannst du nicht vergleichen, höchstens du meinst das Samsung Galaxy Nexus Wenn du das Nexus meinst, dann eigentor denn das hat 320 ppi Ach wenn dir das nicht langt probiers mal mit full hd aufm so nem screen aus man wird viel erkennen^^ Ach und ansonsten das HTC Rezound mit 350 ppi


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:
			
		

> Die kannst du nicht vergleichen, höchstens du meinst das Samsung Galaxy Nexus Wenn du das Nexus meinst, dann eigentor denn das hat 320 ppi Ach wenn dir das nicht langt probiers mal mit full hd aufm so nem screen aus man wird viel erkennen^^ Ach und ansonsten das HTC Rezound mit 350 ppi



Nein das hat weniger! Das iphone hat immrrnoch am meisten ppi
Das rezound hat auch nur hd? Muss ich mir mal anschauen... Glaub aber nich dass ich keine pixel sehe! Außerdem sind htc displays total kontrastlos und haben kack blickwinkel...


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

> Nein das hat weniger! Das iphone hat immrrnoch am meisten ppi
> Das rezound hat auch nur hd? Muss ich mir mal anschauen... Glaub aber nich dass ich keine pixel sehe! Außerdem sind htc displays total kontrastlos und haben kack blickwinkel...



Jaa HTC Dsiplays sind schrott danke dass es mal jdm sagt! Also das IPhone hat 323 ppi und das Nexus 318ppi also ich glaube da bemerkt noch nicht mal ein adler einen unterschied


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaa HTC Dsiplays sind schrott danke dass es mal jdm sagt! Also das IPhone hat 223 ppi und das Nexus 218ppi also ich glaube da bemerkt noch nicht mal ein adler einen unterschied


vielleiht bemerk ich ja einen 
Ich schaus mir mal an und fälle dann mein Urteil... 
Wahrscheinlich  eh verpixelt....


----------



## Betschi (5. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du den 5 PPI Unterschied merkst, friss ich nen Besen


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

> Wenn du den 5 PPI Unterschied merkst, friss ich nen Besen


Ich nich nur einen mindestens 100^^


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (5. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Nein das hat weniger! Das iphone hat immrrnoch am meisten ppi
> Das rezound hat auch nur hd? Muss ich mir mal anschauen... Glaub aber nich dass ich keine pixel sehe! Außerdem sind htc displays total kontrastlos und haben kack blickwinkel...



Ähm, what? Das iPhone hat 233ppi, das HTC Rezound 350 und du willst mir dann noch sagen, dass das iPhone schärfer ist? Das ist Fanboy pur. Sowas hab ich seit Monaten nicht mehr erlebt.Warst du nicht der gleiche, der sich ne Kone nur wegen dem Treiber geholt hat, obwohl dir jeder von der Kone abgeraten hat? 

Edit: Und "nur" HD! Was glaubst du eigentlich was das Iphone hat? Falsch, nur 640x940, kein Full HD.


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Dezember 2011)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, what? Das iPhone hat 233ppi, das HTC Rezound 350 und du willst mir dann noch sagen, dass das iPhone schärfer ist? Das ist Fanboy pur. Sowas hab ich seit Monaten nicht mehr erlebt.Warst du nicht der gleiche, der sich ne Kone nur wegen dem Treiber geholt hat, obwohl dir jeder von der Kone abgeraten hat?
> 
> Edit: Und "nur" HD! Was glaubst du eigentlich was das Iphone hat? Falsch, nur 640x940, kein Full HD.



Das iphone hat 3/4 hd auf 3,5 zoll. Das rezound hd ready auf 4,3 zoll
Un iwie stimmen hier die ppi angaben nicht....
Morgen fahr ich extra zum mediamrkt und schaus mir an! Wenns n besseres display hat, geb ich auf!
Der der den besen essen will, guten appetit!
Hahahha ja genau der mit der kone+ DDD
Jetz mach ich mir noch ne kone+ als profilbild und jeder hat sofort Angst vor mir muhahhaha xD


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

> Das iphone hat 3/4 hd auf 3,5 zoll. Das rezound hd ready auf 4,3 zoll
> Un iwie stimmen hier die ppi angaben nicht....
> Morgen fahr ich extra zum mediamrkt und schaus mir an! Wenns n besseres display hat, geb ich auf!
> Der der den besen essen will, guten appetit!
> ...



Sorry hab 2 mit 3 verwechselt jetzt stimm sie Und die KOne + ist absoluter schrott 6 Kone + in 4 Monaten Gj roccat^^


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (5. Dezember 2011)

Das geht ja noch. Bei mir war es auf der Arbeit meiner Mutter 4 Kovas in 4 Monaten. 

Aber wir werden langsam ein wenig !


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

> Das geht ja noch. Bei mir war es auf der Arbeit meiner Mutter 4 Kovas in 4 Monaten.
> 
> Aber wir werden langsam ein wenig !


Ist man sowieso in Foren immer Jaa also ich weiß ja nich aber mich nervt das ich dauernd zum saturn muss^^ hoffentlich haben die bald keine mehr und ich bekomme ne andere neue^^


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Dezember 2011)

Werden wir ja sehen.... Und dann gleich den support von caseking ausprobieren...
Fehlt denn noch was zur entscheidung ueber das wir diskutieren können TE?
Edit: Jetzt können wir alle an meinem avatar erkennen wie lange die kone schon lebt! XD


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube kaum, dass er das alles gelesen hat weil er nie etwas gepostet hat^^


----------



## zøtac (5. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Nein das hat weniger! Das iphone hat immrrnoch am meisten ppi
> Das rezound hat auch nur hd? Muss ich mir mal anschauen... Glaub aber nich dass ich keine pixel sehe! Außerdem sind htc displays total kontrastlos und haben kack blickwinkel...


 Weißt du überhaupt wo von du redest? 
Nein, also lieber mal die klappe halten


----------



## ile (5. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:
			
		

> Das iphone hat 3/4 hd auf 3,5 zoll. Das rezound hd ready auf 4,3 zoll
> Un iwie stimmen hier die ppi angaben nicht....
> Morgen fahr ich extra zum mediamrkt und schaus mir an! Wenns n besseres display hat, geb ich auf!
> Der der den besen essen will, guten appetit!
> ...





			
				BlackHawk3 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry hab 2 mit 3 verwechselt jetzt stimm sie Und die KOne + ist absoluter schrott 6 Kone + in 4 Monaten Gj roccat^^



Das Rezound ist das Smartphone mit den meisten ppi, punkt fertig aus. Mathematik ist eindeutig. 

Und ich finde HTC-Displays wirklich gut, besser als diese quietschbunten, farbstichigen AMOLEDs.


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Dezember 2011)

ile schrieb:
			
		

> Das Rezound ist das Smartphone mit den meisten ppi, punkt fertig aus. Mathematik ist eindeutig.
> 
> Und ich finde HTC-Displays wirklich gut, besser als diese quietschbunten, farbstichigen AMOLEDs.



Ja aber gegen das ips vom iPhone sieht es  kontrastlos vor allem von den seiten aus.
Ich mag das weiß nicht an oled...
Also ich bin aber  nciht überzeugt dass es besser ist...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (5. Dezember 2011)

ile schrieb:


> Und ich finde HTC-Displays wirklich gut, besser als diese quietschbunten, farbstichigen AMOLEDs.


 
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Erstens tun Abends im Dunkeln nach einer Stunde die Augen weh, zweitens bin ich kein Emo und seh lieber auf Weiß als auf Schwarz und das Weiß sieht bei AMOLED aus wie die Milch in unserem Kühlschrank. 



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Ja aber gegen das ips vom iPhone sieht es  kontrastlos vor allem von den seiten aus.



Fail! HTCs verbauen selber IPS-Panels. Einen Unterschied wirst du da nicht merken, es sein denn du hast ne rosarote Brille an.


----------



## ile (5. Dezember 2011)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Erstens tun Abends im Dunkeln nach einer Stunde die Augen weh, zweitens bin ich kein Emo und seh lieber auf Weiß als auf Schwarz und das Weiß sieht bei AMOLED aus wie die Milch in unserem Kühlschrank.



Genau!


----------



## TFTP100 (6. Dezember 2011)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Erstens tun Abends im Dunkeln nach einer Stunde die Augen weh, zweitens bin ich kein Emo und seh lieber auf Weiß als auf Schwarz und das Weiß sieht bei AMOLED aus wie die Milch in unserem Kühlschrank.
> 
> Fail! HTCs verbauen selber IPS-Panels. Einen Unterschied wirst du da nicht merken, es sein denn du hast ne rosarote Brille an.



Unnndd wieee man ein unterschied merkt........


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (6. Dezember 2011)

Dann erklär mir mal bitte wieso.


----------



## TFTP100 (6. Dezember 2011)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Dann erklär mir mal bitte wieso.



Wie ich gesagt hab: Weniger Kontrast und noch schlimmeren kontrast von der seite das graut richtig aus von der seite....
Ob ich das jetz besser als oled finde weiß ich nich is beides schlimm...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (6. Dezember 2011)

Und wieso ist der Kontrast schlechter? Jetzt sag nicht weil HTC schlechter Displays verbaut, dann wären die vom IP4S genauso Müll.
Vor allem darf ich dank eines Klassenkameraden jeden tag auf ein IP4 schauen und der Blickwinkel ist geuaso wie bei HTC, auch der Kontrast ist der Selbe.


----------



## TFTP100 (6. Dezember 2011)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieso ist der Kontrast schlechter? Jetzt sag nicht weil HTC schlechter Displays verbaut, dann wären die vom IP4S genauso Müll.



Weiß ich doch nicht wieso aber ich seh das auf den ersten blick... Vielleicht n schlechterer hersteller...
beim iphone und ipod touch gibts auch jedes viertel jahr anderen displayhhersteller.
Btw als ich das 4s zum ersten mal angeschau hab is mir leider aufgefallen dass es weniger kontrast als mein 4 hat....


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass er das alles gelesen hat weil er nie etwas gepostet hat^^


Ist ja auch kein Wunder bei dem ganzen Spam und Halbwissen hier. 

@TE
Falls du das hier überhaupt noch liest:
Geh einfach in nen Handyshop und sieh dir die Handys an, denn für normale User ist es egal, ob man sich ein Android oder Apple Handy kauft und der Großteil des Inets läuft auch ohne Flash, auch wenn anscheinend manche jeden Tag die Alfa Seite ansehen.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (6. Dezember 2011)

> @TE
> Falls du das hier überhaupt noch liest:
> Geh einfach in nen Handyshop und sieh dir die Handys an, denn für normale User ist es egal, ob man sich ein Android oder Apple Handy kauft und der Großteil des Inets läuft auch ohne Flash, auch wenn anscheinend manche jeden Tag die Alfa Seite ansehen.



Na ja um ehrlich zu sein ist es ganz einfach, alle handys mit dual-core sind zukuftsfähig, und der rest ist eigentlich geschmackssache...wir geben nur unsere erfahrungen ab, das sind unsere meinungen, danach fragt man doch im forum oder?


----------

